
Python bumps off Java as top learning language - jonphillips06
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2452940/learn-java/python-bumps-off-java-as-top-learning-language.html
======
arjn
Does not really surprise me. I coded in Java for several years before moving
to Python (an now Python+Go)

